# Corral trapping



## OleRed15 (Mar 6, 2017)

I set up 2 corral style hog traps with 3 16 ft combo panels and a guillotine style door on each on my property and I've caught 4 pigs so far but haven't seen any hogs back on camera in the 4 days since. I did kill the hogs in the trap with little to no blood left behind. Any chance of the hogs coming back and using the trap enclosure soon or did they leave after their buddies got caught? Mind you I have 40-50 hogs on camera.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 6, 2017)

Hogs are crazy smart. They'll be back, but it don't take much pressure to make them disappear for a while. I've seen it several times. You didn't ruin your trap but I'd let it sit for a while. I firmly believe a hog knows what blood is and also knows it spells trouble. When we use to trap we'd set them up like a bait station, let them get comfortable in there. Go in, eat and leave. Pretty soon all or at least most of them would be entering the trap as soon as they get to it. Not piddling around on the outside and acting spooky about it. After you see that a big crew is going in and eating, then set the trigger.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 6, 2017)

Put a TC on your gate area with video......you will find some smart pigs that may NEVER go in there. Pigs are smarter than folks give them credit for...........BUT HECK YEA on the catching!! 

You need to post up some pics though!!

Would love to see the whole set up

The only way you will catch the whole sounder is by watching them and setting the trap from afar...................check out Jager Pro videos and you will see what I mean. Amazing, and very educational........they have TC videos on the whole thing. Plus they walk and talk you through the whole process and show you how to catch the whole sounder


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah I've watched the Jager pro guys a bunch on YouTube. I wish I had the money for their system but I can't afford that right now. I set up with a could afford abs built my gulliotine door out of wood. Held together great even with the big sow busting up against it. I do have trail cameras on both of my traps one pointed  at the gate and one pointed outside to see what I'm missing. They were using it every night, so I set a rooter stick and caught the 4 pigs but none have been back.


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 7, 2017)

OleRed15 said:


> Yeah I've watched the Jager pro guys a bunch on YouTube. I wish I had the money for their system but I can't afford that right now. I set up with a could afford abs built my gulliotine door out of wood. Held together great even with the big sow busting up against it. I do have trail cameras on both of my traps one pointed  at the gate and one pointed outside to see what I'm missing. They were using it every night, so I set a rooter stick and caught the 4 pigs but none have been back.



Give it time, they OR another group will return.  
The guillotine door made out of 3/4" plywood is strong and works great.  

I would bait and bait some more.  Leave traps OPEN and wait.  Once you get them back on camera, set them.

YES, like the others say, hogs are smart.  I trapped one in a 4x8 trap and after we got him, didn't see anything for hog sign for a week or two in the six other traps around the property.  (others must have known their buddy got caught).  Fast fwd and we have some more on trail cams.  Heading down on Wednesday to set them all until the weekend....Then unfortunately, they will remain unused until after turkey season.  Our club ppl are overcautious when it comes to baiting a trap during turkey and deer season.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hogs are very smart for sure, especially towards a trap. I do own this property so I have no worries about setting it and baiting it 12 months out of the year... I usually leave the door open during the week and on Friday afternoons I set the trigger if my camera shows hogs using it. I have atleast 30-40 different hogs running this place and ive killed 5 so far. But I'm gonna try to attach some pics so yall can see what it looks like.


----------



## catch22 (Mar 7, 2017)

nice work


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 7, 2017)

catch22 said:


> nice work



Preciate it!


----------



## cburns (Mar 7, 2017)

nice work 
try growing beans or thick vines on that fence.

sour corn


----------



## dsanders (Mar 8, 2017)

Way to go! I would also get rid of the threshold.  I've recently started trapping and those suckers are smart.  It's been a huge learning curve for me.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 8, 2017)

cburns said:


> nice work
> try growing beans or thick vines on that fence.
> 
> sour corn



Yeah I'm gonna cut some small trees and brush and try to hide the outline soon. and I have 50 lbs of corn souring up as I type this.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 8, 2017)

dsanders said:


> Way to go! I would also get rid of the threshold.  I've recently started trapping and those suckers are smart.  It's been a huge learning curve for me.



Would I just pack some dirt up around the threshold to make it more concealed? And how would that affect the doors abilty to close fully if I had a pile of dirt where the door should hit the ground?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 8, 2017)

How tall is it?  They like to climb out also.  Nice looking trap.  Good luck


----------



## drawedback (Mar 8, 2017)

I would definately bury the threshold. Big mature sows won't step over a threshold to come in a trap. Also, add 3 more panels and make it a 30 ft enclosure so they don't get crowded and spooky while inside. Finally when you get serious, give the guys at Jagerpro a holler. I bought one of their mine trapping systems in October, and I've removed 56 hogs off our property in less than 4 months.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 8, 2017)

I LOVE IT!! Seeing them 4 layin in there just made my day

I do wonder if placement closer to the perimeter might help ease a little tension, versus being in the middle of the plot .......... but that is sweet and they didnt even get to eat all the corn. 

Looks like some healthy fat pigs too!

Way to go man........keep em coming!


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 9, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> I LOVE IT!! Seeing them 4 layin in there just made my day
> 
> I do wonder if placement closer to the perimeter might help ease a little tension, versus being in the middle of the plot .......... but that is sweet and they didnt even get to eat all the corn.
> 
> ...



Preciate it fellas! Yeah this trap placement was a trial and error thing but I had been baiting them in the middle of that food plot for over 2 weeks so they were comfortable with it even using it in daylight a lot. It only took them 2 days once I built the trap for all the pigs to go straight in.

I do have another identical trap on the other side of the property nestled in some 10 year old pines that I have been baiting up, finally last night 10 shoults, 2 grown sows and 1 large boar hog started going in with no hesitation. So I installed the rooter stick this morning and set the trap so tomorrow morning or Saturday I hope to have some more pics for you guys!


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 9, 2017)

Dog Hunter said:


> How tall is it?  They like to climb out also.  Nice looking trap.  Good luck



Yeah I know hogs like to jump, ive seen them jump out of a buddy of mine traps before.. But the panels are 5 ft tall, 16 ft long. and the t-post are 6 ft. I might lose a big boar or maybe even a big sow eventually but nothing a thermal scope cant take care of later on during the summer after turkey season..


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 9, 2017)

drawedback said:


> I would definately bury the threshold. Big mature sows won't step over a threshold to come in a trap. Also, add 3 more panels and make it a 30 ft enclosure so they don't get crowded and spooky while inside. Finally when you get serious, give the guys at Jagerpro a holler. I bought one of their mine trapping systems in October, and I've removed 56 hogs off our property in less than 4 months.



Can you give me some more info on the Jagerpro system? I know what it is and how it works, but did they come out and set it up for you and hows the cell service from the m.i.n.e cameras? I don't use a Verizon cell phone so idk if I could use it without buying a plan. 

And money is kinda tight right now since I just bought this 48 acres I'm trapping on so it would be a long term investment for me if I bought one.


----------



## drawedback (Mar 9, 2017)

OleRed15 said:


> Can you give me some more info on the Jagerpro system? I know what it is and how it works, but did they come out and set it up for you and hows the cell service from the m.i.n.e cameras? I don't use a Verizon cell phone so idk if I could use it without buying a plan.
> 
> And money is kinda tight right now since I just bought this 48 acres I'm trapping on so it would be a long term investment for me if I bought one.



I went and picked mine up and talked to them a while about set up. They will give you phone numbers and emails so if you have any questions someone will always get back to you with answers quickly. They have a verizon, and an at&t so which ever has better service in the area your wanting to trap is the way to go. The camera will have its own data package that is $20 a month, you can have it activated while your trapping, then have it switched off, and there is no extra fees when you get ready to activate it again. Its kinda like a prepaid cell phone. The best part about the jagerpro is when they come in you get a picture, so you can choose to close the gate, or if its gonna be a day or two before you can get back to the property you can let them go another day.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 9, 2017)

drawedback said:


> I went and picked mine up and talked to them a while about set up. They will give you phone numbers and emails so if you have any questions someone will always get back to you with answers quickly. They have a verizon, and an at&t so which ever has better service in the area your wanting to trap is the way to go. The camera will have its own data package that is $20 a month, you can have it activated while your trapping, then have it switched off, and there is no extra fees when you get ready to activate it again. Its kinda like a prepaid cell phone. The best part about the jagerpro is when they come in you get a picture, so you can choose to close the gate, or if its gonna be a day or two before you can get back to the property you can let them go another day.



Yeah it's definitely a better system to get rid of all the hogs without educating than the system I'm running. But I have 250 dollars in 2 corral traps so it's cost effective for my wallet which I liked. By either way I'll definitely look into Jager pro in the future when I can afford it. I wish the system worked with other cellular cameras because I have one. But thank you for the help


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 9, 2017)

I try to never shoot one in the trap anymore. It seemed the more blood there was the longer it took them to start using the trap again.
If you get some that won't come in the trap for corn get a bag of white sugar coated donuts, break them up into pieces and scatter the pieces among the corn. After they start eating the donut pieces start tossing them into the trap.
The less human scent you leave around the door the better.
Donuts are how I finally caught this one. And we got him out alive.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 9, 2017)

When I killed the 4 in the traps there was almost no blood on the ground to speak of. Ear shot with a .22lr. But they squealed for 4-5 hours before I got there and I'm sure ran the others off for awhile. I just put 8 day old sour corn in both traps so maybe tomorrow morning they will be waiting on me. I'll have to try the powdered donut thing soon.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm interested to see if you get the ones in the pines.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 9, 2017)

riverbank said:


> I'm interested to see if you get the ones in the pines.



The trap is set and more sour corn was put in this morning so hopefully tomorrow morning something will be waiting on me st daylight when I pull up. I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 10, 2017)

Well it was a dang good morning   Ended up catching 2 big boars and a big sow I think was in heat or pregnant. But either way, 3 hogs came in last night and all 3 were caught in the trap. They beat the trap up pretty good last night but it held strong! 

The other 10-12 hogs were back at my other trap pictured in an earlier post feeding around for about an hour so I reset the trigger on it this morning so maybe this weekend ill get some of them too. 

But I'm gonna try to attach some pics of the hogs and always the trap enclosure tucked back in the woods like I said I would.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 10, 2017)

Heck yeah man!!! What would you say they weighed? Look like some good ones


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 10, 2017)

The 2 boar hogs were probably 120-125 and the sow was probably 175-180 give or take. All 3 were very nice hogs and I'm happy to take them out of the herd.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 10, 2017)

Good job


----------



## GAGE (Mar 10, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## OleRed15 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------

